# Show us ya pipe toys



## londoner (Aug 2, 2008)

First there was show us pics of your Pipes, Now there is "show us pics of your pipe toys" (Accessories)


Lighters 
ashtrays
stand/rests
cleaners
tools
etc

I though this would be an interesting and helpful thread for all the newbs/noobs out there, including myself. To see what everyone is using and if you could, please give a little rating of each item.


----------



## londoner (Aug 2, 2008)

Ill get it started.

Lighter : Colibri ambiance 
Ive been using this lighter for just over a year. It is a windproof torch flame probably not well suited for pipes but great for cigars. I have not had any problems with it.

Pipe tool:









I have ordered this item and will have it this week, so i cant rate it. but , its a tool, cant really go wrong lol.

cleaner and spray:










same as above, ive ordered these items.

Pipe stand:








Like the above, I do not have these yet so i cant really rate them.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I have one of these


It is a great rest that you can have confidence in. Highly recommended.


----------



## londoner (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for contributing yellowgoat:tu 

Till now I had not seen a pipe rest like that before.


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

I just bought the Colibri Tuckerman pipe lighter on ebay for about 20 bucks; seemed like a good deal for a nice colibri and I like that it's both natural flame and long and thin. The other side has a little clip on it too. 



I was just using a disposable flint lighter, but it was awkward holding it upside down and hard to use outside. Matches tend to blow out when I'm outside too, so this seemed like a good solution. 

Now I'm looking for a small, wooden box to just keep my pipe stuff in one place... there are some great, cheap unfinished cigar boxes online that I might get.


----------



## joshmickelson (Jul 8, 2008)

I was given one of these for my last birthday:


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I've got that exact one. Haven't had a problem with it yet. The gold color is coming off a little though.

Just use quadruple refined fuel for it.


----------



## joshmickelson (Jul 8, 2008)

yea, I've been using the colibri butane as well. maybe it's a waste of money, but no sense in risking it. my tamper get's stuck occasionally.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Pipe - cob.
Lighter - match.
Ashtray - ground.
Stand - table.
Cleaner - Kosher salt, Jim Beam.
Tool - nail.
Reamer - pocket knife.
Tamper - index finger or empty .44 brass.
Sure, I have more stuff than this... but really, this is all you need.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Crunkleton said:


> I just bought the Colibri Tuckerman pipe lighter on ebay for about 20 bucks; seemed like a good deal for a nice colibri and I like that it's both natural flame and long and thin. The other side has a little clip on it too.
> ...


Hate to say it ... I have the same lighter, but it stopped working (properly) after a couple of months. Crappy workmanship IMHO.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

One I'll keep until the day I die.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is my toy pipe. It's a lovely example of Tom Thumb vulcanite and briar craftsmanship rendered in a classic Bulldog. The length is a mere... what? Pipe TOYs, not TOY pipes? Oh.

Never mind.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Wait! I DO have a pipe toy. Root made me a one-off tamper from glow in the dark poly-clay mixed with coffee grounds. It is the only one of its kind as far as I know. Yes - it does glow green when the lights go out.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

billhud said:


> One I'll keep until the day I die.


That is awesome were did you get it


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

bige610 said:


> That is awesome were did you get it


An AAFES PX trailer in Iraq a few years ago. The pipe insert game from another of my lighters.


----------



## Crunkleton (Jul 14, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Hate to say it ... I have the same lighter, but it stopped working (properly) after a couple of months. Crappy workmanship IMHO.


Glad I got a good deal on it then... p


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Just received from Frenchy's today.


----------

